# FAO Cait



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Cait, I'm not sure if you received the messages I sent to you the other week? Sorry if I'm being a pest and you just haven't been able to reply yet.

I'd just like to know roughly how long until I can pick up a buck, and how much you're asking, ta.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There is something going on with my PMs as I didn't get one that Leigh sent me either. I'll PM you.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! 

(I do hope you got my reply lol)


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate to double post but is there an email I can contact you through, Cait? I'm not sure if you received my reply again. :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just click on the email button at the bottom of my post


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah thanks! 

Email winging your way!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have replied


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Cait, please check your email :thanks :love1


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

:sorry to bump but I don't think Cait has seen this.


----------

